# Sardinian: Aligheresu



## DrLindenbrock

Hi,
I was surfing the Sardinian edition of Wikipedia (Bichipedia Sarda) and saw that on its homepage it provides links to Wikipedias in other languages.
It offers: Italianu (Italian), Inglesu (English), ... , Aligheresu (literally, the language of Alghero).
Now, in Alghero an archaic form of Catalan is spoken. Also, clicking on the links you get to Wikipedia in Catalan.
So, the question is:
in Sardinian, *Aligheresu* means *Catalan*?
I mean, does it describe the Catalan languages in general, also including the one spoken in Catalogne, the Balearic Islands etc.?

On the other hand, on other pages of the Sardinian wikipedia, I found the word *Catalanu* to describe *Catalan*.

So, does anybody know which is the most common?
Thank you for any suggestion!  

----------------------------------------

Stavo navigando sulla Wikipedia in sardo (Bichipedia Sarda) e ho visto che sulla pagina principale ci sono link verso le Wikipedia in altre lingue.
Tra le proposte: Italianu, Inglesu, .... , Aligheresu.
Come noto, ad Alghero si parla una forma arcaica di catalano. Inoltre, cliccando sul link si arriva alla Wikipedia in catalano.
La domanda è:
in sardo, aligheresu significa catalano?
Cioè, il catalano in generale, anche quello della Catalogna, delle Isole Baleari ecc.?

D’altro canto, su altre pagine della wikipedia in sardo si trova la parola catalanu.

Sapreste quale dei due termini è il più comune?
Grazie!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

As far as I am concerned, *Aligheresu* is a dialect of Catalan.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Thank you for your reply  
Yes, in Alghero a (archaic) dialect of Catalan is spoken.  
My question was: in the Sardinian language, does the word *Aligheresu* indicate Catalan in general (not only the Catalan spoken in Alghero)?
In other words, are the words *Catalanu* and *Aligheresu* equivalents, or not?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Judging from the above context, I assume, it doesn`t. It only denotes a dialect. Catalanu is the word for catalan.
 Maybe I misunderstand something.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Ok, thanks again!  
I agree with you, but seeing that page on wikipedia made me wonder.
Enjoy


----------



## Patriccke

In Catalan the two words exist as well: _alguerès_ for the particular variety spoken in Alghero, and _català._

Perhaps they preferred the dialect's name on wikipedia's page to make it sound more "local". Or so that people don't wonder _che cazzo ci fa il catalano su una pagina sarda _


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Patriccke said:


> In Catalan the two words exist as well: _alguerès_ for the particular variety spoken in Alghero, and _català._
> 
> Perhaps they preferred the dialect's name on wikipedia's page to make it sound more "local". Or so that people don't wonder _che cazzo ci fa il catalano su una pagina sarda _


 
Hi,  
yes, I figured it was used to give a more local touch. On the hand, it would have been interesting if the name for Catalan in general was Aligheresu, but I'm afraid that's not the case...
Well, thank you for your contribution, Patriccke and Setwale Charm!


----------



## sarduseo

Well...I-d like to spend a few words bout the subject...
You see....I'm sardinian guys and I can tell you that Algheresu does not mean Catalan...not at all!!
Algheresu means litteraly...from Alghero...either refferred to people or language or wathever comes to your mind...
Now,what the hell do they speak in Alghero  
they speak waht is a melted version of sardinian language and ancient catalan form...ya know..the place was under catalan rule for a while in ancient times...and
that's all folks!!
see ya
for any questuions bout sardu...plez ask!!
a no si bidi ( see ya in sardinian/sardu )


----------

